# Saying farewell to a beloved pet.



## horseless carriage (Aug 1, 2022)

Our beloved Khandi crossed over to Rainbow Bridge last Saturday. She was a seventeen-year-old Birman cat. Always a striking beauty, but also a very strong personality. Tell her off for some indiscretion and she would flick her tail as if to say: "Up your's!" How I so loved her, the tears just won't stop.

We have a pet cemetery. Rather than bury them in the garden or elsewhere, our pets have a four feet high, plant pot, in which they are laid to, rest in peace. A rose grows out of the top of the pot. When China-Doll passed her rose was called: "Sweet Memories." Later, we lost Lulu, her rose was called: "All my loving." Khandi's rose we have contrived, originally called, "Lots of kisses," we renamed the rose to: "Khandi Khisses."

Farewell my treasured feline friend, how I will miss you. You have left a hole in my heart that will be a long time healing.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)

So sorry, hc; my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2022)

*HC. My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Khandi. Such a heartbreaking time. *


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 1, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. Take care...don


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 1, 2022)

Don, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Khandi.  Our Birman cat, Cleo, was one of the smartest, most beautiful and most loving we've ever had, so I know you will miss her.  Brown and white with beautiful blue eyes.  I still have her ashes.  

We have lost so many of our cats, and the pain has just stayed with us for so long.  I know you gave her a good life, so please find comfort in that.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 1, 2022)

@horseless carriage    My deepest sympathy for the loss of your dear Khandi.
Her absence will greatly be felt, but she’s forever in your heart, mind, and soul……look behind you…..she’s there.


----------



## feywon (Aug 1, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.  It never gets easier but they give us so much while with us.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm glad Khandi got to spend her time her on earth with you, HC. Hugs.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

I've had pets too, so I empathize. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Khandi.  You never forget your little friends.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

I've lost so many pets myself, so I know just how it feels. You have my sympathy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She had a cute name and a great home. I believe @MickaC 's post because I've experienced it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm sorry for your loss of Khandi.  I know how hard it is to lose our beloved pets.  RIP Khandi.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 2, 2022)

Oh man!  Losing a pet is really hard! I’m so sorry!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 2, 2022)

We love our pets so much.  Condolences on your loss of Khandi.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 2, 2022)

*They Will Not Go Quietly*

They will not go quietly, the dogs who've shared our lives.
In subtle ways they let us know, their spirit still survives.
Old habits still make us think we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop a tasty morsel on the floor.
Our feet still go around the place the food dish used to be,
And, sometimes, coming home at night, we miss them terribly.

And although time may bring new friends and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts belongs to you….and always will.

Deb Orwig


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)

So sorry...Best wishes.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 2, 2022)

I am so sorry! Khandi sounds like a special cat who you will miss. I know how hard it is losing our special family members.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2022)

My condolences on having to say goodbye to your dear Khandi.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 2, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. I had to put down one of my cats last Tuesday, so I get it. It is hard as you see them becoming weaker and then having to decide when to make the final decision. It is a major loss for a while. Give yourself time to grieve, your loss is relevant.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 2, 2022)

Dear Friends, thank you all so much. I have read, and re-read, all the tributes that you have extended. How kind you all are.
Diva mentioned that Khandi had a cute name, there's an amusing anecdote that I can share.

Khandi's name came from an inspired moment when my wife and I had watched a rerun of Disney's interpretation of Rudyard Kipling's: "The Jungle Book." The baddy is a Bengal Tiger name of Shere Khan. Note Khan is pronounced "carn." To that end Tina, my wife, thought that as Khan is masculine, Khandi would be feminine, so we called our kitten Khandi and pronounced it: "Carn-dee."

The anecdote comes from the vet of the time who was quite smitten with Khandi. He loved her name, later we saw his written notes after she had been checked over. He had written: "Khandi, so khute."


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 3, 2022)

Sorry to read about the passing of  your beloved  cat.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 8, 2022)

So sorry. Late as usual. Just keep in mind...


----------



## mrstime (Aug 8, 2022)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful kitty. We know how hard it is to lose a well loved family member. Been there done that.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2022)

I am so very sorry for your loss. When I was growing up I was deathly afraid of dogs. I didn't want my children to have the same fear so I got a Springer Spaniel. We all fell in love instantly. We had him 8yrs and then he passed away. It was. strange because he passed away a day after my Dad died, so I know they are together in Heaven


----------



## feywon (Aug 28, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. When I was growing up I was deathly afraid of dogs. I didn't want my children to have the same fear so I got a Springer Spaniel. We all fell in love instantly. We had him 8yrs and then he passed away. It was. strange because he passed away a day after my Dad died, so I know they are together in Heaven


Our then 2-3 yr-old Pekinese, was with us when we cared for my terminally ill Dad su!!er of 1995. He was never much for small dogs, but she was so smart and loving he adored her.  About a decade later she was ill, kidney issues. Dad came to me in a dream, telling me to not prolong her suffering and promising to look after her ill one of us arrived.

Told him i'd discuss with vet and let her go if need be. Adding 'By the way you don't have to come in my dreams. If i could deal with refereeing between the spirits of your Mom and last wife at your deathbed having input from your spirit won't be a stressor.'  He's been around a couple of times since.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 28, 2022)

Losing a much loved pet is certainly heart breaking, so sorry . Goodness knows we have lost a few too.

We just yesterday got a new baby, s\he is only 6 weeks old (the guy has 9 kittens and wants rid of them) So it was right then or not at all!  She is a bundle of activity, she plays hard then just drops off to sleep. The cutest little thing, black with white whiskers, she has white on her chest and  those tiny paws have white on all 4. The timing wasn't good but it was now or never and we have been waiting for a cat to become available.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)

That picture...


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2022)

Seren said:


> That picture...


I have been through this more times than I care to remember. It doesn't get any easier.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 16, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I have been through this more times than I care to remember. It doesn't get any easier.


No it doesn't, it was remiss of me not to say thank you for all your kind sentiments. We still have Ruby-Mae, so called because a sweet little Birman kitten turned up on our Ruby wedding anniversary, which just happens to be in the month of May. Ruby is laying across my desk with her head on my wrist, she knows when I'm missing Khandi. I am sure that Ruby misses her too. Thank you so very much, your kindness is so appreciated.


----------



## ElCastor (Dec 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Our beloved Khandi crossed over to Rainbow Bridge last Saturday. She was a seventeen-year-old Birman cat.


Many years ago I read about Birmans, sounded great, so we drove 40 miles to find a Birman kitten. We have had a lot of cats, but Willy was special. He spent half his life in my lap. I loved that cat, and he loved us. Truly special. To this day I miss him.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 17, 2022)

Remember the joy in their existence. They were made special for you.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

My Border Collie was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma the day after my late wife died.  He seemed to be doing OK and I was in contact with various websites offering suggestions.

That Fall, he still appeared to be fine and we left Ontario for Arizona in the 5th wheel.

The morning before we arrived he jumped up into the truck cab as usual  When we got there he couldn't use his back legs.

It was US Thanksgiving...no vets open.   I had some tranqs that I'd acquired because he was terrified of fireworks.  Doped him up.

Next available day I drove into Lake Havasu......vet checked him out and said it was hopeless.

I went in when they administered the shot......had to do three or so, vet said the cancer was just sucking it up.

Went back in the truck when he was gone and bawled my eyes out.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 17, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> My Border Collie was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma the day after my late wife died.  He seemed to be doing OK and I was in contact with various websites offering suggestions.
> 
> That Fall, he still appeared to be fine and we left Ontario for Arizona in the 5th wheel.
> 
> ...


So sorry. I'm glad he got to live with your and your wife during his time here on earth. Hugs.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

officerripley said:


> So sorry. I'm glad he got to live with your and your wife during his time here on earth. Hugs.


Thank you.....best dog I've ever met.....by far.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 17, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Many years ago I read about Birmans, sounded great, so we drove 40 miles to find a Birman kitten. We have had a lot of cats, but Willy was special. He spent half his life in my lap. I loved that cat, and he loved us. Truly special. To this day I miss him.



As a surprise I have had Khandi's photo embossed onto a wall plate. It will my make my dear lady shed a tear, as I did when I saw it, but it will make Christmas that little bit special when she opens the package to find her beloved Khandi.


----------



## Raddragn (Dec 17, 2022)

I have never been without at least one dog and one cat since I was 19 years old. They add so much to life and their loss is heartbreaking. My sincere condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 256751
> As a surprise I have had Khandi's photo embossed onto a wall plate. It will my make my dear lady shed a tear, as I did when I saw it, but it will make Christmas that little bit special when she opens the package to find her beloved Khandi.


That's just an incredibly thoughtful way of remembering a beloved pet.


----------



## JustDave (Dec 17, 2022)

Pets are family.  Their passing leaves a large hole in our lives.  But that hole eventually fills with fond memories.  I have grieved as much over lost pets as actual blood relatives.  Now I have memories of good times, and I realize they were worth every moment I spent with them.  They made my life richer.  I'm better because of them.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 17, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> That's just an incredibly thoughtful way of remembering a beloved pet.


Thank you, as everyone who has contributed have said, our pets really are special. Are they surrogate children? It's something I have often thought about, I know that when we say the final farewell we shed tears and endure a similar pain to that of bereavement. My wife and I like to do something that gives us comfort. 

Rather than simply bury them, each beloved friend has a special grave. They rest in peace in a four feet high plant pot with a special rose in their memory. This grave is that of a beautiful Birman name of China-Doll. Her rose is called: "Sweet memories." Do you like her headstone?


----------



## Blessed (Dec 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you, as everyone who has contributed have said, our pets really are special. Are they surrogate children? It's something I have often thought about, I know that when we say the final farewell we shed tears and endure a similar pain to that of bereavement. My wife and I like to do something that gives us comfort.
> 
> Rather than simply bury them, each beloved friend has a special grave. They rest in peace in a four feet high plant pot with a special rose in their memory. This grave is that of a beautiful Birman name of China-Doll. Her rose is called: "Sweet memories." Do you like her headstone?
> View attachment 256822View attachment 256823




they are our children, we love them as such, we love them, feed them, take them to the doctor, provide a warm happy loving home.  I know you did not have children.  I only had one child. but I love my dogs and give them same care and love I gave to my child. I love to hear that you were so devoted to your sweet cat, our most special dog is cremated.  His ashes, paw prints and a clipping of his fur is in the china cabinet right beside my husbands ashes.


----------

